
How Firm Are the Foundations of Mind-Set Theory? - virtuous_signal
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/0956797619897588
======
virtuous_signal
Full study from sci-hub: [https://sci-
hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1177%2F095679761989758...](https://sci-
hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1177%2F0956797619897588)

